# Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.



## Leandros (1. November 2011)

*Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Nabend, 

mein Rechner ist Heute Nachmittag 3 mal mit Bluescreen und ca. 6 mal einfach so abgestürtzt. Ich tippe auf CPU Defekt. Kann man das irgendwie Diagnostizieren?

Habe irgendwann glücklicherweise Prime95 Tests durchführen können, innerhalb von einer Nano Sekunde direkt auf allen Cores einen Error bekommen ...
3 Minidumps konnt ich auch noch Sichern. Hier mal uploaded, vllt kann man was herrausfinden.


Hoffe ihr könnt mir Helfen!

PS: Kann man einen Phenom I (1!) auf mein Board (Asus M4A89GTD PRO/USB3, Sockel AM3) packen? So als Überbrückung.
PSS: Kann ich Garantie in Anspruch nehmen? Wenn ja wie? Wenn Nein, i5 oder i7?


----------



## simpel1970 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*



> Phenom II X4 965 BE @ 4063 MHz


 
CPU ist noch übertaktet?


----------



## Leandros (2. November 2011)

Nein, schon seit ca. 6 Monaten nicht mehr. Hatte den CPU nur 1 Monat so laufen. Danach zurück auf Standard.


----------



## simpel1970 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Poste bitte ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD). 
Die Minidumps schaue ich mir heute Abend näher an.


----------



## Leandros (2. November 2011)

Wie soll ich denn CPU-Z Posten? Der Rechner startet nicht mal korrekt... 

Werde aber es trotzdem nochmal versuchen.


----------



## simpel1970 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Dann geht das natürlich schlecht, bin nicht davon ausgegangen, dass es so massive Probleme sind. 
Starte den PC mit nur einem RAM Riegel (beide einzeln ausprobieren). Läuft es dann besser?


----------



## Leandros (2. November 2011)

Ich muss beim Starten Glück haben, dass keine Belastung kommt. Dann stürzt er ab. Kann ich auch durch Prime95 zum Absturz bringen. Teste wenn ich zuhause bin mal mit memtest RAM. Hatte gestern CD nicht gefunden.


----------



## simpel1970 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

OK. Wie gesagt, den Start auch mit nur einem RAM Riegel ausprobieren, ob es damit besser wird.


----------



## Leandros (2. November 2011)

Hab jetzt nur einen Riegel drin. Hier die CPU-Z Screens.

Jetzt mach ich nochmal nen Prime95 Test. Mal schauen ob er wieder abstürtzt. 

Edit: Bluescreen...


----------



## simpel1970 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Mit dem anderen RAM gleiches Szenario?

Was wurde beim Bluescreen für ein Stopfehlercode angezeigt?


----------



## Leandros (2. November 2011)

Mit dem anderen RAM ist er nicht mal gestartet  

Der Fehlercode war der selbe wie bei allen anderen, "SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION"


----------



## simpel1970 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Baue noch mal den ersten Riegel ein, gehe ins Bios und stellte dort die RAM Spannung auf 1,55 - 1,65V ein (bei anhaltenden Problemen schrittweise erhöhen). Zusätzlich die Command Rate der RAM auf 2T stellen.


----------



## Leandros (2. November 2011)

Hab ich gemacht. Jetzt fährt mein Rechner nicht mehr Hoch. Der Lüfter vom CPU dreht nicht mal hoch und ich komme nicht bis zum Post screen...


----------



## simpel1970 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Führe einen CMOS Reset durch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandros (2. November 2011)

Und danach?


----------



## simpel1970 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Sollte der PC zumindest wieder starten.

Ich habe mir die drei Minidumps angeschaut. Ein Treiberproblem liegt danach nicht vor. Es treten Speicherzugriffsverletzungen auf, die auf ein Problem mit dem Speichermanagement schließen lassen. Die Frage ist jetzt nur, welcher Speicher (RAM, VRAM, CPU-Cache, selbst das Motherboard könnte dieses Problembild verursachen).

Kannst du auf Hardware zurückgreifen, die du testweise ausprobieren könntest (von einem anderen PC oder einem Bekannten)?


----------



## Leandros (3. November 2011)

Habe leider keine Hardware die ich Testen kann. Nur inkompatible. 

Ich denke aber VRam kann man ausschließen, kann ihn ja durch Prime95 zum Absturz bringen. 

Kann ich, wenn das Problem nicht 100%ig identifizierbar ist, nicht Mainboard, RAM und CPU in Garantie schicken?

Edit: Die DRAM LED leuchtet nun.
Edit2: Ne, ist ne LED die nicht Im Handbuch steht...
Jetzt geht nichts mehr!


----------



## Leandros (3. November 2011)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Es geht echt gar nichts mehr ...


----------



## simpel1970 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

CMOS Reset bringt auch nichts?

Das System hast du schon testweise außerhalb des Gehäuses aufgebaut (Tischaufbau auf einer nichtleitenden Unterlage -> z.B. Karton)?


----------



## Leandros (4. November 2011)

Doch, CMOS Reset bringt was. Aber im BIOS stürzt er ab. 

Nein, müsste ich nochmal machen.


----------



## simpel1970 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Bist du irgendwie weitergekommen?


----------



## Leandros (7. November 2011)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Keine ahnung wo es ganau dran liegt, habe jetzt Mainboard, CPU und Ram eingeschickt.


----------



## Leandros (15. November 2011)

Die meinen RAM, MoBo und CPU sind Ok. 
Dann wohl Graka. *******. Kein Geld für eine neue, Garantie abgelaufen.

Verstehen tu ich es nicht, denke immer noch es liegt an den drei Komponenten.


----------



## simpel1970 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Du hast nicht irgendein Bekannten, bei dem du eine Grafikkarte ausleihen könntest?


----------



## Leandros (15. November 2011)

Hab ich, aber warum konnte ich per Prime95 Bluescreens forcieren?


----------



## simpel1970 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Das verwundert mich auch. Jedoch haben wir aktuell ja erst mal die Auskunft, dass CPU, Mobo und RAM in Ordnung sind.

Alternativ könntest du natürlich auch die Onboard Grafik deines Boards nehmen (Grafikkarte ausbauen).


----------



## Leandros (16. November 2011)

Ich hoffe auf wunder Heilung.


----------



## simpel1970 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Ja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 

Hast du es denn schon mal nur mit der Onboard Grafik getestet?


----------



## Leandros (16. November 2011)

Habe ja noch nicht wieder, aber ich hatte nicht mit OnBoard getestet. Hatte ich eigentlich vor...


----------



## simpel1970 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

OK. Wäre dann noch ein Punkt, um die Grafikkarte als Ursache auszuschließen.


----------



## Leandros (16. November 2011)

Jo, wollen wir hoffen sie ist unversehrt! Kein Bock mir eine neue zu holen.


----------



## Leandros (17. November 2011)

Hardware ist da. Nach dem Zahnarzt schau ich mal wie es jetzt aussieht


----------



## simpel1970 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Bin gespannt. Hoffe der Zahnarzt lässt noch ein paar Beißerchen stehen


----------



## Leandros (17. November 2011)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

HeHe. Zähne stehen .. hab den Fehler gemacht und meinen Mugen2 gesäuber (war aber Nötig, die Luft hat sich fast drin gestaut ^^). Der Trocknet grad 
Kann man das irgendwie Beschläunigen?


----------



## simpel1970 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Mit einem Fön...


----------



## Leandros (17. November 2011)

Jo, hab ich gemacht. Ist Trocken und Montiert. Werde mal mein Netzteil ausbauen und mein Rechner auf dem Tisch aufbauen, vllt lags ja am Case. 

Edit: Prime stable


----------



## simpel1970 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Hört sich ja schon mal gut an.


----------



## Leandros (17. November 2011)

Läuft wieder, ich hab keine Ahnung warum...


----------



## simpel1970 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Erst mal nur außerhalb des Gehäuses...

Mein erster Gedanke geht in Richtung Mugen 2. Da kann es schnell passieren, dass der Kühler verkantet, oder zu fest angezogen wird. Beides könnte die Probleme verursacht haben. (Ist mir selber beim Mugen auch schon passiert -> zu hoher Anpressdruck).


----------



## Leandros (17. November 2011)

Der lief ein halbes Jahr so... 

Kann es an der Soundkarte liegen?

Edit: Soll ich ihn wieder im Case Montieren? Woran liegt es wenn er im Case nicht funktioniert? Können USB Frontpanel Stecker Fehler verursachen?

Edit: Im Case Montiert. Läuft, lasse jetzt Prime und Furmark Testen. Bisher noch ohne Soundkarte. Mal schauen, nachher mach ich mal praxisnahe Tests.
Mein Windows zeigt keine Icons im taskbar Bereich an?! Kannst dir das erklären?


----------



## Leandros (17. November 2011)

Mache Memtest86 (4.20) 

Bei 50% keine Errors. Allerdings kommen mir die RAM Settings Spanisch vor... 
666 MHz Taktung, 9er Latenz. 

Ich glaube mein RAM hat 1600 und CL7...

Edit: 1600 und CL9 sinds. Dachte hab 1333 

Edit: ohne Errors durch gelaufen. Hab RAM nun auf 1600 gesetzt.
Die RAM LED leuchtet immer noch kurz beim Starten. Macht sie auf 1333 und 1600. Wie muss der RAM eingestellt sein? Hab CL9, 1600 und 1.5-1.6 V

Edit: WoW läuft. Irgendwie kam mir starten aber lang vor!


----------



## Leandros (17. November 2011)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Ich setze gleich mal meine Soundkarte ein, dann mal schauen. 
Bisher alles stabil!


----------



## simpel1970 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Soundkarte schon drin? Noch alles stabil?



> Mein Windows zeigt keine Icons im taskbar Bereich an?! Kannst dir das erklären?


 
Möglicherweise ist dein System durch die ganzen Abstürze nicht mehr im besten Zustand (zerschossene Systemdateien). Wenn nun alles fehlerfrei laufen sollte, würde ich das OS neu aufsetzen.



> Macht sie auf 1333 und 1600. Wie muss der RAM eingestellt sein? Hab CL9, 1600 und 1.5-1.6 V


 
Wenn 1600mhz problemlos laufen, dann auf 1600mhz. Sollte es damit Probleme geben (Kompatibilitätsprobleme), dann auf 1333mhz. Ein Performanceunterschied ist dabei nicht spürbar.

Poste doch noch ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter CPU, Memory und SPD).


----------



## Leandros (18. November 2011)

Ohne Soundkarte und mit 1600 alles Stabil. Könnte WoW und Skyrim ohne Probleme Zocken. 

Beim Starten leuchtet allerdings die RAM LED. Aber Memtest86, Prime und Furmark stable. 

Setze nachher mal Soundkarte ein.


----------



## simpel1970 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Viel Erfolg!

Poste noch bei Gelegenheit die CPU-Z Screens.


----------



## Leandros (18. November 2011)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Mit Soundkarte läufts.


----------



## simpel1970 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Die Timings der RAM sind allerdings nicht korrekt eingestellt (entsprechen nicht dem XMP Profil -> 9-9-9-25-40 @ 2T), was ein Fehlerquelle darstellen kann. Die Timings sind etwas straffer mit 9-9-9-24-40 @ 1T eingestellt. Wenn es noch mal zu Problemen kommt, solltest du das XMP Profil anpassen.


----------



## Leandros (18. November 2011)

Also Command Rate auf 2T stellen? Bisher alles tutti. Update grade Windows. Kann man Windows irgendwo auf Fehler Checken? Habe noch keine Fehler feststellen können, hab nämlich eigentlich kein Bock Win neu aufzusetzen.


----------



## simpel1970 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Wenn nun alles fehlerfrei läuft, brauchts du ja nichts ändern / neu installieren.

Winodws checkst du am Besten auf Fehler, in dem du intensiv damit arbeitest (was du halt so machst...Zocken, Videobearbeiten, etc).


----------



## Leandros (20. November 2011)

Jo, bisher ist alles tutti. Klopfen wir mal auf Holz, das es so bleibt.


----------



## simpel1970 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Jupp, machen wir


----------



## Leandros (2. Dezember 2011)

Jo. Geht wieder los. Ich denke es ist die Graka.


----------



## simpel1970 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Was genau ist "geht wieder los"? Genauen Input bitte


----------



## Leandros (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Jo. Ich hab gezockt. Mitten im Game ist das Bild gefreezt. Daraufhin habe ich meinen Rechner neustarten wollen. Es kam kein Bild. Also wieder "ausgeschaltet". Daher auch mein Tipp auf die Grafikkarte. 
Nachdem ich den Post abgegeben habe, habe ich den Rechner wieder versucht an zuschalten. Ging an. Jedoch ist er unter Windows mit Bluescreen OHNE parameter abgestürtzt. Dacht ich mir, teste ich die OnBoard Graka. Da kommt allerdings wenn ich starte kein Bild. Also wieder an meine Graka, auch kein Bild. 

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt überfragt was das sein soll.


----------



## simpel1970 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Es könnte auch am Netzteil liegen (BeQuiet Bug): [Sammelthread] PC startet nicht (mehr) mit Be Quiet-Netzteil - ComputerBase Forum

Hast du die Möglichkeit ein anderes NT zu testen?


----------



## Leandros (3. Dezember 2011)

Ja, könnte ich drankommen.


----------



## simpel1970 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Beim Test der Onboard Karte war aber die Grafikkarte ausgebaut und das Monitorkabel entsprechend umgesteckt (sorry schon mal für die blöde Frage...aber lieber nachfragen )?


----------



## Leandros (4. Dezember 2011)

Monitorkabel hab ich vergessen... 
Nein, Scherz. Graka war raus und alles umgesteckt. Teste Heute nochmal alles.


----------



## simpel1970 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

OK


----------



## Leandros (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Habe mal Prime laufen lassen ... ohne Grafikkarte. Error. Also Grafikkarte ausgeschlossen!

Der Prime Error:





> [Dec 8 14:38] Worker starting
> [Dec 8 14:38] Setting affinity to run worker on logical CPU #1
> [Dec 8 14:38] Beginning a continuous self-test to check your computer.
> [Dec 8 14:38] Please read stress.txt.  Choose Test/Stop to end this test.
> ...



Deutet auf CPU Error hin, oder?


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

So einfach ist es leider nicht. Kann (grundsätzlich) neben der CPU auch Motherboard, RAM oder NT sein.


----------



## Leandros (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Hat ich mir schon gedacht. Hab nen weiteren Rücksende Antrag mit MoBo, Ram, NT und CPU gesendet ...


----------



## Leandros (5. April 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Um hier mal nen Update zu geben. Bis heute ist mein Rechner immer noch Schrott. 
Aktuell ist der das dritte mal eingesendet und scheinbar scheinen sie endlich ihn zu reparieren. 

Mein NT / Mainboard habe ich bereits zurück. Beide Komponenten sollen intakt sein. Mein CPU / RAM sind defekt (wie ich immer dachte) und in der Reperatur. Soll in 3 - 4 Wochen eine Mail bekommen, wann ich den CPU / RAM zurück bekomme.  
Wird CPU und RAM wirklich repariert oder ersetzen die die komponenten direkt? 


PS: Kauft NIEMALS (mehr) bei HoH.de. Seit der übernahme sind die total schlecht geworden. HTM GmbH ist ein saftladen, 3 mal einsenden bis was passiert und dann dauerts Monate.


----------



## simpel1970 (5. April 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*



Leandros schrieb:


> Wird CPU und RAM wirklich repariert oder ersetzen die die komponenten direkt?



Die werden ersetzt.


----------



## Leandros (5. April 2012)

Dachte ich mir schon. Aber warum dauert das dann so lange?


----------



## simpel1970 (5. April 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Liegt vermutlich daran, dass es ein Saftladen ist


----------



## Leandros (5. April 2012)

Das ist es wirklich...


----------



## Leandros (12. April 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Ja, CPU ist da. Von RAM fehlt noch jede Spur. 

Das ist echt ein Saftladen. Lasst euch gesagt sein, kauft *niemals* bei hoh.de!!!


----------



## simpel1970 (12. April 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Der Spreu trennt sich vom Weizen erst mit/bei dem Support. 
Schade, war "früher" eigentlich immer zufrieden mit HoH.


----------



## Leandros (12. April 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Der Spreu trennt sich vom Weizen erst mit/bei dem Support.
> Schade, war "früher" eigentlich immer zufrieden mit HoH.


 
Ich auch, bis sie halt aufgekauft wurden. (von der HTM GmbH, die übrigens auch den Support übernimmt. Totaler Saftladen.)


----------



## simpel1970 (12. April 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Jupp, du hattest das erwähnt.


----------



## Leandros (28. April 2012)

Ja, geht wieder los. 

Kann nicht mehr starten, bekommt direkt Bluescreen beim booten. 
Fing gestern an, mit einem Bluescreen BUGCODE_USB_DRIVER, dann hätte ich grade eben einen BAD_POOL_HEADER. 
Habe den PC dann neugestartet und diesen Post hier schreiben, nach dem Start des Browsers ist er aber wieder abgestürzt, mit einem Bluescreen ohne Beschreibung. 

Ich glaube ich suche mir ein anderes hobby. Ich sollte das sein lassen, ich wird Höhlen mensch oder so, Technik geht in meinen Händen immer kaputt. 

Edit: Minidumps im Anhang

Edit2: CPU wird maximal 60°C warm und GPU ist maximal: 87°C warm geworden.


----------



## Leandros (28. April 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Nach Recherche habe ich rausgefunden, dass beide Bluescreens von Registry Errors hervorgerufen werden können. 
Werde mal die Tage Windows neu aufsetzen.

Werde auch meine Festplatten mal auf Fehler checken.


----------



## simpel1970 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Ist denn der RAM inzwischen geliefert worden? Wenn ja, hast du ihn schon mit Memtest86+ auf Fehler überprüft?

Poste nun auch noch mal ein paar aktuelle Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD).


----------



## Leandros (30. April 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Hab mir neuen RAM gekauft (allerdings den selben, weil ich dachte die würden meinen "reparieren" bzw mir ersatz zu schicken, allerdings haben sie mir jetzt nur den Preis erstattet -.-).  Wollte nicht warten. Der sollte eigentlich fehlerfrei sein. 
Die letzen beiden tage lief wieder alles ohne bluescreen...

Läuft alles stock. Müsste mal meinen RAM auf 1600 schrauben (ist 1600er RAM).


----------



## simpel1970 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*



Leandros schrieb:


> Der sollte eigentlich fehlerfrei sein.


 
Unbedingt überprüfen!
Stelle außerdem (nach der Prüfung) die Command Rate auf 2T ein.

Gibt es ein aktuelleres Bios für das Board?


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Unbedingt überprüfen!
> Stelle außerdem (nach der Prüfung) die Command Rate auf 2T ein.
> 
> Gibt es ein aktuelleres Bios für das Board?


 
Ok, werde ich überprüfen. 

Nein, hab das aktuellste Bios schon geflasht.


----------



## simpel1970 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

OK. Dann schau ma mal, was die RAM Prüfung bringt (lass die Prüfung am besten über Nacht laufen -> so lange wie möglich).


----------



## Leandros (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Hab Memtest86 laufen lassen, keine Error. Allerdings hatte ich heute wieder einen BUGCODE_USB_DRIVER bluescreen gefolgt von 3 BAD_POOL_HEADER bluescreens. 
Ich versteh es nicht


----------



## simpel1970 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*



Leandros schrieb:


> Nein, hab das aktuellste Bios schon geflasht.


 
Welche Version ist das?
Aktuell gibt es die Beta Version 3027.

Prüfe die RAM noch mit Goldmemory: GoldMemory * Memory Testing - Diagnostics software for PC memory subsystem /CPU,cache,SDRAM,DDR,DDR2,DDR3,RDRAM/ (c) 2011


----------



## Leandros (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Jo, grad ist mein Rechner einfach abgestürzt. War einfach aus und hat sich neugestartet. 
Danach neugestartet, Spiel wiedergestartet und ca. 10 Minuten später Bluescreen. IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL -.

Es beginnt von vorne 


Edit: Prime läuft einwandfrei, bin nachher mal RAM erneut testen.


----------



## simpel1970 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Nimm für den Test dann Goldmemory.

Bios Version ist die aktuellste?


----------



## Leandros (11. Mai 2012)

simpel1970 schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm für den Test dann Goldmemory.
> 
> Bios Version ist die aktuellste?



Mach ich. 
BIOS ist aktuellste.


----------



## padme (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

servus,
hast du denn die command rate inzwischen mal auf 2t gesetzt?

ich hab auch gesehen, dass deine cpu mit standardspannung läuft? also hier in münchen ists heut ein sehr heisser tag, wie siehts denn mit deiner kühlung aus, staub sammelt sich sehr schnell an?

sonnige grüsse

edit: ok das mit dem staub nehm ich mal zurück, hab weiter vorn gelesen, dass du schon neue hardware im tausch bekommen hast, aber das mit der command rate wurde von simpel schon 2mal erwähnt..


----------



## simpel1970 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Was hat der RAM Test mit Goldmemory ergeben?


----------



## phil2611 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Soweit ich verstanden habe, ist die komplette Hardware ok. MB, CPU, RAM als auch die GPU. 
Dann kann es theoretisch nur noch an Festplatte, Netzteil oder an Windows selbst liegen. 
Wie du schon erwähnt hast, setze mal die Tage Windows neu auf und beobachte was passiert. 

MfG


----------



## Leandros (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Windows ist neu. Goldmemory haut nach ca. 1h testen noch nichts raus. Muss man Nachts laufen lassen.


----------



## Leandros (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Heute wieder Bluescreen gehabt, "System_Service_Exception" als ich Fraps updaten wollte. Danach restartet und erstmal wieder abgeschmiert. Beim zweiten mal hat er mir dann einfach 2 minuten nachdem Windows gestartet war einen Schwarzen Bildschirm angezeigt. 

Tippe beim Schwarzen Bildschirm auf zu Warme GraKa. Beim Fraps Bluescreen habe ich keine Ahnung, aber Fraps scheint meinen PC nicht so zu mögen ...


----------



## simpel1970 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Lade noch die Dump von dem "Fraps Bluescreen" hier im Forum hoch.


----------



## Leandros (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Hier, leider kein Minidump. Hab ich nach Windows neuinstallation vergessen einzuschalten. 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2843058/MEMORY.DMP


----------



## Leandros (21. Mai 2012)

Problem gefunden. Festplatte im arsch. Bluescreen bekommen, mit Hinweis auf die NTFS.sys

Edit: seit 0 Uhr läuft wieder alles. Das soll einer verstehen...


----------



## simpel1970 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Bezüglich Festplatte, poste bitte mal ein Screenshot von CrystalDiskInfo.

Der Stop 0x24 Fehler würde (allein für sich genommen) erst einmal ein Hinweis auf ein Problem mit dem Dateisystem darstellen, es muss nicht zwangsläufig die Festplatte defekt sein.

Dieses Problem könnte mit Checkdisk behoben werden (Eingabeaufforderung als Admin starten und "chkdsk /f /r" eingeben - ohne ""). Sofern es tatsächlich nur am Dateisystem hängt, wovon man allerdings nur durch den einen Stop 0x24 Fehler noch nicht grundsätzlich ausgehen kann. Die Checkdisk Prüfung kannst du trotztdem machen.

Aber schau ma mal, was der CrystalDiskInfo Screenshot über den Zustand der Platte aussagt. 

Die Dump Datei war übrigens laut dem Debugger nicht vollständig, was wiederrum ein Anzeichen für ein Plattenproblem sein könnte (soll heißen, dass die Datei nicht vollständig geschrieben werden konnte).


----------



## Leandros (22. Mai 2012)

Hab mit HD Tune schnell check gemacht, hatte keine Fehler. Check nun mit Crystall Disk.

Edit: Checkdisk lass ich nachher mal durchlaufen.


----------



## simpel1970 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Mache den Screenshot bitte noch einmal. Ziehe das CrystalDiskInfo-Fenster aber soweit auf, dass alle Zeilen (und Spalten) zu sehen sind.


----------



## Leandros (23. Mai 2012)

Jo, ist mir beim editieren auch schon aufgefallen. Screenshot liefer ich heute mittag nach.


----------



## simpel1970 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Ok


----------



## Leandros (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Ok, hier der neue Screen.


----------



## simpel1970 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Die Werte der Platte sind tipptopp. Ein Festplattenproblem kann ausgeschlossen werden.
Hast du auf der Festplatte D: evtl die Auslagerungsdatei?

Hat die Checkdiskprüfung etwas ergeben?


----------



## Leandros (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Auf D: sind nur daten. Also Fotos und Videos aus Urlaub. Installationen für Spiele (ich verliere chronisch jede CD ) etc


----------



## simpel1970 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Hast du die Checkdiskprüfung schon laufen lassen?


----------



## Leandros (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Jo, hab in die CMD eingehämmert. Musste neustarten und dann hat er mir gesagt das Volumen ist Fehlerfrei. Hat irgendwie keinen Test gemacht. 
(Irgenwann hatte er auch mal einen automatischen Checkdisk Test gemacht)


----------



## simpel1970 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Das Problem besteht aber noch?


----------



## Leandros (24. Mai 2012)

Naja, keine ahnung. Grade wieder nen Bluescreen gehabt 

Edit: und wieder einen. Diesmal "The video scheduler has encountered an unexpected fatal error".
Und direkt nach reboot noch einen. "The video memory manager has encountered an unexpected fatal error"
Erneuter reboot. War afk, alles tutti. Starte chrome, Bluescreen (system service exception). 

Der schmeißt mir dauerhaft andere Bluescreens.  
So langsam hab ich kein Bock mehr.

Edit: Weiteren Bluescreen (bad pool caller). Noch einer, video memory error.
Bild hängen geblieben, jetzt bootet mein PC nicht mehr.


----------



## Leandros (27. Mai 2012)

Rechner nach WE erste mal angeschaltet. Bluescreen. Memory Management. 
Tippe so langsam auf Graka, da diese hin und wieder nicht richtig startet, ausgeht oder ähnliches.


----------



## Leandros (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Kannst du möglicherweise irgendwie meine Theorie mit meiner GPU bestätigen?


----------



## simpel1970 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Hi, war ein paar Tage nicht im Lande...

Die wechselnden Stopfehlercodes lassen auf ein Problem mit dem Speichermanagement schließen. Darunter zählt auch die Grafikkarte (VRAM). Es kann aufgrund der Stopfehlercodes aber keine genaue Ortung des Problems erfolgen, da insbes. auch das Motherboard diese Fehler raushauen könnte.

Hättest du denn eine andere Grafikkarte, um deinem Verdacht nachgehen zu können?


----------



## Leandros (29. Mai 2012)

Ich hab ne GPU auf mein Board. Wollte eh mal schauen ob der Fehler dann auftritt. 

Mainboard wurde ja überprüft, CPU und RAM ist neu.


----------



## simpel1970 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Das mit der Onboard Grafik ist ne gute Idee.

Auf die Überprüfung des Motherboards ist im Zweifel nichts zu geben. Das wäre nicht der erste mir bekannte Fall, bei dem eine angeblich überprüfte Hardware dennoch defekt ist bzw. war.


----------



## Leandros (29. Mai 2012)

Teste inboard Grafik gleich. Hatte grade wieder Bluescreen "irql_not_less_or_equal"

Wie soll ich das denn testen?  
Mit meiner HD5870 stürzt mein Rechner auf jeden Fall dauerhaft ab...


----------



## simpel1970 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

OK. Dann bin ich mal gespannt, ob das System mit Onboard-GPU stabl läuft. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Leandros (29. Mai 2012)

Ja, mit HD5870 läuft gar nix. Dauerhaft abstürze. Gar nicht mal immer Bluescreens, sondern Bild weg, einfach reboot oder ganze Bild im arsch und ich muss restarten.


----------



## Leandros (29. Mai 2012)

Das soll einer Verstehen. Hab Furmark grad laufen mit angeschlossener HD5870. Alles tutti. Grafikkarte ähnelt von der Lautstärke zwar einem Hurricane, aber sonst alles tutti.

Edit: Jetzt ist er abgestürzt. Bild weg. 
Startet auch nicht neu.


----------



## simpel1970 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Und wie sieht es mit der Onboard Grafik aus?


----------



## Leandros (30. Mai 2012)

Mit onboard bekomme ich Furmark nicht zum laufen. 
Aber der Absturz bei Furmark deutet doch auf GPU hin, oder?


----------



## simpel1970 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Läuft denn Prime95 stabil?

Grafiktreiber für die Onboard sind installiert?


----------



## Leandros (30. Mai 2012)

Prime lief stabil. Hab aber auch nur ca. 10 Minuten getestet. 

Nein, grafiktreiber habe ich nicht gefunden... 
Kein Plan welche ich hab.


----------



## simpel1970 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Lass Prime mind. eine Stunde laufen.

Bezüglich der Onboard Grafik würde ich es mal mit den AMD Chipsatztreibern, die von Asus zum Download angebotenen werden, probieren (~340mb).
ASUS - Mainboards- ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3


----------



## Leandros (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

So, hatte die letzten Tage bisschen was um die Ohren. Bin seit 2h alles am durchtesten. 1h Prime95 lief sauber durch, jetzt habe ich grade Furmark seit 20 Minuten am laufen. 
Bisher keinen Bluescreen. Wenn Furmark auch ne Stune durch ist, werde ich mal Prime und Furmark anmachen. Wenns dann abnippelt isses mein NT.
Temperaturen sind Ok.

Edit: Achso, bin die HD5870 am testen und nicht onboard.
Edit2: Mein PC will mich verarschen. Furmark läuft seit mehr als einer Stunde ohne Probleme. Habe vor kurzem noch Prime95 angeschmissen und bisher is alles tutti. Ich versteh es einfach nicht, wenn ich ihn so nach ca. 2 Wochen Pause anschmeisse läuft er 1 Woche wieder ohne Probleme, danach gehts wieder los...
Ohne kommentar!
Edit3: Läuft immer noch alles tutti. 
Edit4: 21:16 Stabilitätstests läuft seit 3:30h ohne Bluescreen. (1:30h läuft Prime95 + Furmark. Davor liefen Furmark 1h alleine und Prime95 eine Stunde alleine.) Gefühlt 80° in meinem Zimmer durch 3:30h volllast. 
Edi5: Immer noch alles am laufen, nun seit mehr als 4h. Kann mir das mal einer erklären? ^^


----------



## simpel1970 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Versuche nun Tests, bei denen die Last der Komponenten nicht immer am vollen Anschlagt liegt, sondern wechselt.
Zocken, Videos über Flashplayer, etc. Bleibt es dann auch noch stabil?


----------



## Leandros (18. Juni 2012)

Hab danach noch ca. 1h Diablo III, 1h WoW gespielt und ca. 30 Minuten im web gesurft. Alles Stabil, auch das Windows Updaten. Außerdem noch HDD auf Fehler getestet und gebencht. 
Ist mir echt ein Rätsel was da abgeht. Werde Heute mal Alltag auf PC wieder testen.


----------



## simpel1970 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*



Leandros schrieb:


> Ist mir echt ein Rätsel was da abgeht. Werde Heute mal Alltag auf PC wieder testen.



Nicht nur dir. Scheint sehr launische Hardware zu sein...


----------



## Leandros (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Alltags Test bestanden. Bisschen WoW, bisschen Büroarbeit (mit WoW im Hintergrund), Browsen auf YouTube, Flash Videos, DotA 2 Spielen alles drin ohne Abstürze. 
Stellt sich mir nur die Frage, wie lange?


----------



## simpel1970 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Hmmm.... äußerst unbefriedigende Situation.


----------



## Leandros (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Bis her läuft die letzten Tage alles einwandfrei. Keine Bluescreen, nichts. Mal schauen wie lange ...


----------



## Leandros (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

So, vorgestern hatte ich erste Blackscreens. Heute beim Mafia II Spielen ein "MEMORY_MANAGEMENT" Bluescreen danach wieder kein Bild.
Hab mir jetzt eine neue Grafikkarte gekauft.


----------



## simpel1970 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Irgendwie bezweifel ich, dass die Grafikkarte das Problem darstellt, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Ich drücke auf jeden Fall die Daumen.


----------



## Leandros (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Irgendwie bezweifel ich, dass die Grafikkarte das Problem darstellt, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Ich drücke auf jeden Fall die Daumen.


 
Ich denke es ist der VRAM. Kann Furmark zur Tode laufen lassen. Keine Bluescreens, Abstürze oder irgendwas. (selbe bei WoW) 
Aber bei Mafia II ist mein PC direkt nach 1h abgeschmiert. Auf was tippst du denn, was Defekt ist?


----------



## simpel1970 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Bestanden die Probleme nicht auch ohne Grafikkarte (nur mit der Onboard Grafik). Bei dem was schon alles ausgebaut, bzw. getestet wurde, glaube ich eher, dass das Board (obwohl auch schon bereits eingeschickt) nicht in Ordnung ist.

_...ich hoffe ich habe den Thread so noch richtig im Kopf._


----------



## Leandros (3. Juli 2012)

Ja, war da aber die CPU. Die ist ja neu, genau wie RAM. Mainboard und NT haben die durchgecheckt (vertrau da allerdings nicht wirklich drauf). 

Schau mal, was für Bluescreens ich grade bekommen habe.


Edit 21:15: Habe jetzt meine Grafikkarte ausgebaut. Schaue nun wie es mit OnBoard läuft.


----------



## simpel1970 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Nach den Bluescreens (Memory Management; 1. Parameter: 41287 -> Defekte interne Speicher-Management Strukturen; System Service Exception; 1. Parameter 0xC05 -> Speicherzugriffsverletzung durch den Grafikkartentreiber "atikmdag"; Attempted Execute of noexecute Memory -> der fehlerhafte Zugriff wird i.d.R. durch fehlerhafte Treiber ausgelöst) wäre die Grafikkarte nicht ganz ausgeschlossen.
Insbes. die "Fehlfarben" im ersten Screenshot deuten auf ein Problem mit der Grafikkarte hin. Eine eindeutige Zuordnung ist jedoch damit nicht möglich.

Ich hoffe jetzt erst mal, dass die Probleme ohne Grafikkarte ausbleiben, um etwas Klarheit zu haben.


----------



## Leandros (4. Juli 2012)

Konnte gestern mit onboard Grafikkarte ganze zeit ohne Absturz arbeiten. Davor konnte ich nicht mal starten (mit meiner 5870).


----------



## simpel1970 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Wir werden doch nicht tatsächlich der Fehlerquelle auf die Spur kommen?


----------



## Leandros (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Wir werden doch nicht tatsächlich der Fehlerquelle auf die Spur kommen?


 
Wär geil. Das einzige was es noch sein könnte, wäre der PCIe Slot. Das denke ich jedoch nicht. 

Aber hey, die nächste Defekt ist schon da. Wär ja langweilig wenn nicht. Bei mir ist grad nen Pixel im Bildschirm gestorben, das sieht ******** aus. -__-


----------



## simpel1970 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*



Leandros schrieb:


> Bei mir ist grad nen Pixel im Bildschirm gestorben, das sieht ******** aus. -__-


 
Mit der Onboard Grafik?


----------



## Leandros (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Mit der Onboard Grafik?


 
Ja, warum?


----------



## simpel1970 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Ne nix...Kommando zurück...vergiss meine letzte Frage. Ich merke gerade, dass ich das komplett falsch gelesen/verstanden habe.

Also kurz gesagt, habe ich erst gemeint, dass wieder ein Absturz aufgetreten ist, aber du meinst ja ein Pixelfehler beim LCD


----------



## Leandros (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

HeHe. Nein, keine Abstürze mit OnBoard Grafik alles tutti. Nur regts mich grade auf das mein LCD im Arsch ist... 


Edit: Guck dir mal die Grafikkfehler mit OnBoard an. Sieht nicht Gesund aus


----------



## simpel1970 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Treten diese Bildfehler auch bei anderen Spielen auf?

Der aktuellste Treiber für die integrated GPU ist installiert? (Müsste im Komplett Paket des Catalyst dabei sein)

ATI Radeon



> *Description:*
> 
> Package contains the following graphics drivers and dependent/required software for the products specified in the current version's official release notes for the 64 bit version of Windows Vista and Windows 7:
> Display Driver
> ...


 
Chipsatztreiber ebenfalls aktuell?
http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Pages/raid_windows.aspx


----------



## Leandros (5. Juli 2012)

Nichts anderes getestet. Mein Treiber den ich für die 5870 genutzt habe, hat meine onboard gpu auch direkt erkannt. Habe den dann einfach genutzt.


----------



## simpel1970 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Dann schaue dir noch die Grafikdarstellung bei ein paar anderen Games an, ob dort ebenfalls derartige Grafikfehler auftreten.


----------



## Leandros (5. Juli 2012)

Mach ich heute mittag. 
Glaube Heute kommt auch meine neue GPU an. 

Was vermutest du denn wegen den Grafik Fehlern?


----------



## simpel1970 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Ich gehe noch davon aus, dass die Texturfehler in erster Linie ein (Software/Treiber) Problem zwischen WoW und der Integrated GPU sind.

Das könntest man z.B. mit einer älteren Grafiktreiberversion überprüfen. Einfacher/praktischer fände ich jedoch, das einfach mit anderen Spielen gegen zu testen.


----------



## Leandros (5. Juli 2012)

Rechner grade beim Mafia II spielen mit neuer Grafikkarte abgestürzt... (blackscreen und dann reboot) 
Meine Hardware hasst mich! (mein lappi ist heute auch gestorben)

Edit: Hab jetzt mal Furmark und Prime95 laufen zum Testen und anschauen der Temperaturen. Bisher nichts ...
Edit2: Hätte ja jetzt als nächstes auf NT getippt. Aber scheint i.O weil Furmark und Prime jetzt seit 20 Minuten ohne Probleme Parallel laufen.
Edit3: Grad nen Stünden gedaddelt. Alles tutti. Das soll ma einer verstehen ... Woran kann der Blackscreen + Reboot gelegen haben? ATI Treiber abgestürtzt? Möglicherweise habe ich noch irgendwelche reste auf dem System.


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Blackscreen und Reboot bedeutet, dass der PC schlagartig ausging und sich neu gestartet hat?

Auch wenn das System unter Vollast läuft, wäre das NT nicht ganz raus aus der Sache. Hier machen die Dinger oftmals auch bei Lastwechseln Probleme. Das Netzteil wurde ja schon mal angesprochen und du meintest, dass du an ein anderes rankommen kannst. Wie siehts aus? Besteht die Möglichkeit noch? Und wenn ja, was für ein NT wäre das?

Vielleicht hatten/haben wir es ja mit mehr als nur einer Fehlerquelle zu tun. Wenn sich das Fehlerbild nun ausschließlich auf plötzliche Neustarts reduziert, haben wir ja mit der neuen Grafikkarte eine Fehlerquelle beseitigt.


----------



## Leandros (6. Juli 2012)

An dem PC ist glaub alles schrott.  
RAM und CPU ist defekt und sind ja neu. NT wurde auch getestet, da vertrau ich dem test eigentlich. Die sind ja relativ zuverlässig mit den NT testern. 

Das komische ist, ich habe ja mit Furmark und Prime lastspitzen versucht zu emulieren, mir ist ja bewusst das die NTs da Probleme machen können.
Außerdem habe ich danach noch knapp 2h Mafia II gespielt ohne Probleme... Hoffe einfach das war der letzte Absturz, so als Verabschiedung. 

An das NT komm ich wohl ran, ist in einem PC vom freund. Müsste dann aber wissen wie ich die restarts hervorrufen kann.


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Hoffentlich nicht 

Bisher sind ja keine Bluescreens oder dergleichen aufgetreten. Nur dieser eine Sofort-Aus.

Wie gesagt, sind die Lastspitzen nicht das einzige, was ein Netzteil stabil abdecken muss. Insbes. sind auch die Lastwechsel (wie sie z.B. beim Zocken, oder im Office Betrieb auftreten können) mit entscheidend.

Gerade wenn der PC schlagartig ausgeht, würde ich ein anderes NT testen. Und dann am Besten damit, was die Abstürze bisher am ehesten provoziert.


----------



## Leandros (7. Juli 2012)

Bluescreen, beim YouTube Video schauen... 

PS: Grad bissl Gewitter hier, kann das was mit zu tun haben?


Edit: Neugestartet und 2 min danach einfach Bild weg. Windows lief weiter, nur kein Bild mehr da. PCIe Slot im Arsch?
Edit2: Grafikkarte is nu im anderen PCIe Slot. Jetzt kann ich meine Soundkarte nicht mehr benutzen. -__-
Mal schauen, ich hasse mein PC! Ich hasse, hasse, hasse ihn!
Edit3: Alles tutti bisher, denkst du ich habe mein Grafikkarte mit dem Mainboard wieder geschrottet?


----------



## simpel1970 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Nein, ich denke nicht, dass du das Mainboard mit der Grafikkarte wieder geschrottet hast, sondern vielmehr, dass das Motherboard von Anfang an nicht in Ordnung war/ist.


----------



## Leandros (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Nein, ich denke nicht, dass du das Mainboard mit der Grafikkarte wieder geschrottet hast, sondern vielmehr, dass das Motherboard von Anfang an nicht in Ordnung war/ist.


 
Glaub ich auch. Ist vorallem halt total random mit den Abstürzen. Wo bekomme ich jetzt ein neues Mainboard her? Mein Laptop ist kaputt, das heisst ich kann das Mainboard nicht einfach einschicken -__-


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Du könntest dir erst ein anderes Mainboard kaufen und ausprobieren, ob die Fehler dann behoben sind. Wenn ja, das "alte" Mainboard einschicken (reklamieren) und den Ersatz dann ungeöffnet und Neu über die Bucht vertickern.

Wenn die Probleme bleiben, das "neue" Board über das 14-tägige Rückgaberecht (bei Online Kauf) zurück geben.


----------



## Leandros (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Jo, hatte ich so ähnlich gedacht. Stellt sich nur die Frage welches ^^


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Was für eine Ausstattung muss das Board denn haben?
Wenn du keine besonderen Anforderungen stellst, würde ja z.B. so ein Board ausreichen: ASRock 970 Extreme3, 970 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Leandros (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Ich brauch nix dolles. 1x PCIe x16 f+r GPU und 1x PCI x1 für Soundkarte. USB Anschlüsse und AM3 Sockel. Mehr nicht. 
Werde ich bei den nächsten wirklichen Beschwerden mal bestellen, habe ja jetzt aktuell mal die Grafikkarte im anderen PCI Slot, vllt ist auch ein PCI Slot im Arsch.


----------



## simpel1970 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*



Leandros schrieb:


> habe ja jetzt aktuell mal die Grafikkarte im anderen PCI Slot, vllt ist auch ein PCI Slot im Arsch.



Gute Idee.


----------



## Leandros (9. Juli 2012)

Ok, Bestell Mainboard.


----------



## Leandros (11. Juli 2012)

Mainboard da und eingebaut. Mal schauen.


----------



## simpel1970 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Jetzt wird es spannend! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandros (13. Juli 2012)

Bisher alles super, habe nur ein Problem. 
Seit meinem neuen Mainboard komme ich nicht mehr auf Facebook. Error 500. (Zeitüberschreitung). Alle anderen Websites Funktionieren. Idee woran es liegt?

Ach und außerdem ist mir beim Streamen von WoW mit XSplit der Grafiktreiber abgeschmiert. Aber das kann auch an XSplit und alter WoW Version liegen. 

Edit: ich hab in spielen such so ein brummen in der linken ohrmuschel. In Windows nicht, sollte mit Soundkarte eigentlich nicht sein


----------



## simpel1970 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Das Betriebssystem hast du mit dem neuen Board noch mal neu installiert?


----------



## Leandros (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Nöö. Das dauert wieder 2 - 3 Tage bis ich alles eingerichtet habe. Ohne mich.


----------



## simpel1970 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Ich frage, da es nicht auszuschließen ist, dass durch die dauernden Abstürze wichtige System-, Treiberdateien korrumpiert wurden.


----------



## Leandros (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Hab meinen Soundkarten Treiber neu installiert. Leider ist das Summen / Brummen noch da. Leiser und, wie bereits gesagt, nur in Spielen. 
Muss ich echt Windows neu machen?

Checke mal den Sitz der Steckverbindung der Karte.

Edit: Sitzt fest, sonst noch Ideen?


----------



## simpel1970 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Mach doch ein Image von dem jetzigen Stand und spiele das Betriebssystem neu auf. Zumindest soweit, dass alle Treiber installiert sind und du nachvollziehen kannst, ob das aktuelle Problem weiterhin besteht. Wenn ja, kannst du über das Image den vorherigen (gesicherten) Stand jederzeit wieder zurückholen.


----------



## Leandros (16. Juli 2012)

Ja, ist eine Idee. Womit kann ich denn am besten ein Image erstellen?


----------



## simpel1970 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Da du eine WD Festplatte eingebaut hast, kannst du auf die kostenlose WD-Acronis True Image Version zurückgreifen. Acronis True Image WD Edition Download - ComputerBase
Damit sollte das Klonen möglich sein. Manuelles Klonen einer Platte mit der Software "Acronis True Image WD Edition"

Ansonsten bietet sich auch die Freeware Clonezilla an (etwas umständlicher). Clonezilla (ISO-Image) - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Leandros (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Ich glaube, ich habe das Problem des Summens gefunden. Liegt daran das die Soundkarte so nah an meiner GPU ist, wenn die z.B in den Max Payne 3 ladescreens so ihre 5000 FPS rausballert, dann höre ich das fiepen extrem laut. 
Deswegen ist es auch nur in Spielen. 

Hast du eine Ahnung warum ich Facebook nur noch schlecht erreiche? Ist irgendwie mittelfristig bissl uncool. 


PS: Will mich nur minimal um Windows Neuinstallation drücken


----------



## simpel1970 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*



Leandros schrieb:


> PS: Will mich nur minimal um Windows Neuinstallation drücken



hehe 

Tritt das Problem mit verschiedenen Browsern auf, oder nur mit einem bestimmten?


----------



## Leandros (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Nur in Chrome. Im Internet Explorer scheints zu funktionieren.


----------



## simpel1970 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bluescreens, Abstürze .. der ganze normale Wahnsinn.*

Liegt dann evtl. nur an einer in Chrome installierten Erweiterung!? Wenn du alle Erweiterungen vorübergehend deaktivierst, klappt es dann wieder?


----------

